# Got it done this yr!



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

My first archery deer isn't big but all I wanted was to get one down this yr!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That is great. Congratulations!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I love velvet spikes!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job! Success isn't measured in inches!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job. My first buck looked just like him.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats. Looks like a tasty buck to me.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice looking young buck there, going to be mighty tasty


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Way to go! Nice young buck! I hope I get one of his brothers soon.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome! You will always remember your first one;-)


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Any animal with a bow is impressive to me! Nice work!


----------



## Fish1970 (Nov 19, 2013)

That is awesome. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on the success!



SidVicious said:


> Any animal with a bow is impressive to me! Nice work!


+1

My boy got is first archery buck Saturday. I was pretty thrilled for him and glad his hard work of summer target practice paid off.

-DallanC


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

SidVicious said:


> Any animal with a bow is impressive to me! Nice work!


I agree with this 100%.

Great job getting it done with a bow! I'm more impressed with your buck than my last 4pt with my rifle.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

SOrry in advance for the new found addiction!;-)


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Awesome congratulations!!!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I look at a buck like that and I see steaks, snack sticks, and breakfast sausage... delicious, I'm jealous.

Congrats!!!


----------

